# Frog safe silicone?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i used to always use ge ii silicone for windows and doors, but i noticed today that they all said bioseal. i figured that't just a bunch of chemicals that can't be good for the frogs. so i picked up dap 100% silicone rubber sealant. i've never used this brand before, is this safe for the frogs? i'm using it to put inbetween the glass and great stuff, so you don't see the yellow great stuff.


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

I've read the boards over and over and made a post about it, and someone recommended DAP. 

Well, I went looking today.. 

3 hardware stores... 2 of the big ones, 1 small local one. I CANT FIND ANYTHING!!! GRrrrr Everything says, not for aquarium use, or is some kind of strange mix of latex etc. I couldn't find any food safe ones either. All I found was a tiny tube for 10 bux, made from DAP, that was food safe... and it was white. I want tan.. or worst case black! 

Everything seems to have the mildew and mold stuff added to it now... I guess Ill have to spring for the 10bux tube of aquarium silicone if I cant find anything


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

I just read all the silicone posts again.. bioseal, dap.. etc Im still lost over the whole issue.. I want to know what super frog breeder/hobbiest used last time.. Ill use what they used .. in tan or black please.. 

Maybe we can sticky this? Can people list what exactly they use (UPC number would help too)


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Ah, silicone. Here's the long and short of it. 

6 months or so ago, GE Silicone II Window and Door (GEII from now on) showed up with this "Bioseal" lable. Everybody freaked. Some people called GE and asked what the deal with it was and the basic responce was that it's always been there, now they're just adding the lable for adversiting. Some people still don't believe that's the case and have switched brands or whatever. 

There is GE Silicone I Window and Door (GEI from now on) that can be purchased in black, but you have to buy it online - no chain hardware store carries it that I or anybody else has seen. 

DAP makes a line of Silicone sealants. I've not used them, but just by looking at their price point and the "100% Silicone", they're likely to be compairable to GEI. 

There are other brands out there, and at one point in time (five years ago or so) the big rule everyone was talking about is "if it releases ascetic acid as it cures, it's safe". 

So that's the scoop, take it and make your own opnion. I prefer GEI because I like working with it, and it makes a better adheasive (which silicone isn't) than GEII.


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Only problem, DAP says... Not for continuous underwater use.. 

Is there a brown/tan GE Silicone I Window and Door ?


Any why would they not add Bio Seal to all their products? What makes the I not good enough? lol


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Forgot about that. 

I've always heard it's becasue they don't want to be held responcible for people using it on aquariums. If an aquarium fail, or a fish dies, it's their ass. Silicone II says the same thing (GEI doesn't). With GEI you get clear, black and white. I made a thread on here about pigments if you want to search for it, MR2 posted a link to a company that makes FDA approved pigments. You could make your silicone what ever color you wanted. 

I don't follow your last question.


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

My last comment.. Why would they not add Bio Seal to ALL their products, I mean, no one wants mold... Seems if they have some new super additive, why not use it all across the board.... Why wouldnt the I version not have it?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

$

Why buy the more expensive product unless it does something for you? Why add it to your whole line and bump your price above your competators? There may also be more concrete reasons why they don't add it, like they need some kind of base chemical to work off of that makes the GEII silicone special. A practical reason like that.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i was able to find ge ii without bioseal, but it's for roofs, not windows and doors. i wonder what the difference is and if it's safe.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I, and other people, have used it - 9 months in my 75g so far. I used it because it says it's good at adhearing to slate. I beg to differ but that's beside the point.


----------

